# Barcellona - Atletico Madrid: 4-1 Highlights e Gol



## admin (16 Dicembre 2012)

Barça Atletico Madrid 4-1 del 16 Dicembre 2012
*
Video* dei gol da *Youtube

In aggiornamento

*


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Dicembre 2012)

Sono 10 spanne sopra le altre squadre,sia in Spagna che in Europa.Mostruosi!


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2012)

Che giocatore Falcao


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Dicembre 2012)

Cioe' l'atletico è un grandissima squadra(Falcao è mostruoso),ma ha preso una batosta spaventosa.Una squadra disumana.Mi sa che hanno serie possibilita' di rifare il triplete!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Dicembre 2012)

che gol ragazzi...il Barca se continua così supera il Record di 100 punti del Real di Mourinho


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2012)

*Gol Messi*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Dicembre 2012)

90 gol, superato anche Zico


----------



## Snake (16 Dicembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> 90 gol, superato anche Zico



Non c'era bisogno, quei peracottari del Flamengo han contato pure i gol nelle amichevoli


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Dicembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Non c'era bisogno, quei peracottari del Flamengo han contato pure i gol nelle amichevoli



 cmq penso che questo record non lo migliorerà...90 gol in 1 anno sono tantissimi


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Dicembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Non c'era bisogno, quei peracottari del Flamengo han contato pure i gol nelle amichevoli



Guarda che anche per Messi (così come per Muller) hanno contato i gol in amichevole con l'Argentina

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Oh ma Messi può anche farne 130 l'anno prossimo,è e sarà un grandissimo,ma niente mi toglie dalla testa che non è ai livelli di R9 (figuriamoci Maradona). Messi l'anno scorso ha sofferto contro un Nesta 35enne,Ronaldo IRRIDEVA un Nesta 23enne,non so se mi spiego....per carità le mie sono sensazioni,ricordi piacevoli,tutto soggettivo.....ma io la penso così


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Dicembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Guarda che anche per Messi (così come per Muller) hanno contato i gol in amichevole con l'Argentina
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Oh ma Messi può anche farne 130 l'anno prossimo,è e sarà un grandissimo,ma niente mi toglie dalla testa che non è ai livelli di R9 (figuriamoci Maradona). Messi l'anno scorso ha sofferto contro un Nesta 35enne,Ronaldo IRRIDEVA un Nesta 23enne,non so se mi spiego....per carità le mie sono sensazioni,ricordi piacevoli,tutto soggettivo.....ma io la penso così



però per Zico e Chitalu (e anche altri) hanno contato le amichevoli non ufficiali...
Messi infatti per me non è ancora paragonabile a Ronaldo il brasiliano


----------



## BB7 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Messi ha sofferto cosi tanto contro Nesta che ci ha rifilato 3 peri + 2 assist e il nostro Sandro per fermarlo doveva entrarli in sforbiciata sul busto. Parole di Nesta: "Solo cosi si può fermare"


----------



## Snake (17 Dicembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Guarda che anche per Messi (così come per Muller) hanno contato i gol in amichevole con l'Argentina
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Oh ma Messi può anche farne 130 l'anno prossimo,è e sarà un grandissimo,ma niente mi toglie dalla testa che non è ai livelli di R9 (figuriamoci Maradona). Messi l'anno scorso ha sofferto contro un Nesta 35enne,Ronaldo IRRIDEVA un Nesta 23enne,non so se mi spiego....per carità le mie sono sensazioni,ricordi piacevoli,tutto soggettivo.....ma io la penso così



Lol, va che parlavo di amichevoli non riconosciute, robe tipo Brasile vs resto del mondo, le amichevoli dell'Argentina sono amichevoli ufficiali. 

Il resto che hai detto c'entra niente con quello che ho scritto, poi se proprio lo vuoi sapere Ronaldo at his best per me è il più forte giocatore di sempre ma la storia che irrideva Nesta mentre Messi ha fatto fatica lascia il tempo che trova, Nesta l'ha irriso pure Vincenzo Montella, quindi pure lui è meglio di Messi? Messi a 19 anni ha umiliato Cannavaro pallone d'oro in carica se è per questo, non è che il fenomeno lo fa solo contro Miranda e Godin.


----------



## Livestrong (17 Dicembre 2012)

E ha anche irriso thiago silva, se vogliamo dirlo


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Dicembre 2012)

Il barca sta andando troppo bene, secondo me a febbraio/marzo ci sarà il loro periodaccio imho.


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Dicembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Lol, va che parlavo di amichevoli non riconosciute, robe tipo Brasile vs resto del mondo, le amichevoli dell'Argentina sono amichevoli ufficiali. *
> 
> Il resto che hai detto c'entra niente con quello che ho scritto, poi se proprio lo vuoi sapere Ronaldo at his best per me è il più forte giocatore di sempre ma la storia che irrideva Nesta mentre Messi ha fatto fatica lascia il tempo che trova, Nesta l'ha irriso pure Vincenzo Montella, quindi pure lui è meglio di Messi? Messi a 19 anni ha umiliato Cannavaro pallone d'oro in carica se è per questo, non è che il fenomeno lo fa solo contro Miranda e Godin.



Ok scusa 

Lo so che non c'entrava niente, ma è una cosa che pensavo.....cmq non puoi tirare fuori Montella  (anche se immaginavo): Nesta in quella partita era decisamente in giornataccia;mentre nella finale di coppa UEFA non sbagliò nulla (parole sue)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Dicembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Messi ha sofferto cosi tanto contro Nesta che ci ha rifilato 3 peri + 2 assist e il nostro Sandro per fermarlo doveva entrarli in sforbiciata sul busto. Parole di Nesta: "Solo cosi si può fermare"



questa non si può sentire...solo 1 volta gli ha fatto fallo
3 gol su rigore
Nesta ha UMILIATO Messi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Dicembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Guarda che anche per Messi (così come per Muller) hanno contato i gol in amichevole con l'Argentina
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Oh ma Messi può anche farne 130 l'anno prossimo,è e sarà un grandissimo,ma niente mi toglie dalla testa che non è ai livelli di R9 (figuriamoci Maradona). Messi l'anno scorso ha sofferto contro un Nesta 35enne,Ronaldo IRRIDEVA un Nesta 23enne,non so se mi spiego....per carità le mie sono sensazioni,ricordi piacevoli,tutto soggettivo.....ma io la penso così


Nesta ultra trentenne per me è più forte del Nesta ventitreenne e Ronaldo era un cyborg uscito dalle farmacie. Ok, ora sparatemi


----------



## BB7 (17 Dicembre 2012)

scusa Fabry ma 3 gol su rigore quanto valgono? Sempre 3. Umiliare è ben altra cosa... Messi ha fatto gol, assist, giocate, dribbling. Se questo è umiliare allora mi state dando ragione e Messi è il giocatore più forte di sempre perchè se quando si fa umiliare ne mette 3 e fa assist allora ciao.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Oh ma Messi può anche farne 130 l'anno prossimo,è e sarà un grandissimo,ma niente mi toglie dalla testa che non è ai livelli di R9 (figuriamoci Maradona). Messi l'anno scorso ha sofferto contro un Nesta 35enne,Ronaldo IRRIDEVA un Nesta 23enne,non so se mi spiego....per carità le mie sono sensazioni,ricordi piacevoli,tutto soggettivo.....ma io la penso così



Quoto,il Ronaldo del triennio 96-98,prima dell'infarto/convulsioni,è stato il piu' grande di tutti i tempi,alla pari di Maradona,Pele' e Garrincha!


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *Nesta ultra trentenne per me è più forte del Nesta ventitreenne* e Ronaldo era un cyborg uscito dalle farmacie. Ok, ora sparatemi



No dai,Nesta l'anno scorso era ancora Nesta ma si vedeva che perdeva colpi; mi dirai che il Nesta 26-27enne fosse meglio del Nesta sbarbatello 

Cmq si Ronaldo l'hanno pompato un po' troppo in Olanda,è cosa risaputa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Dicembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> No dai,Nesta l'anno scorso era ancora Nesta ma si vedeva che perdeva colpi; mi dirai che il Nesta 26-27enne fosse meglio del Nesta sbarbatello
> 
> Cmq si Ronaldo l'hanno pompato un po' troppo in Olanda,è cosa risaputa


Preferisco un Nesta vecchio, così come un Maldini, perché questi sono giocatori nella top five, secondo me, di sempre per qualità, dunque uno di loro da vecchio è più bravo di quanto lo sia stato da giovane per l'esperienza, per la grande esperienza che solo loro sanno utilizzare come hanno saputo fare. Per questo secondo me non regge il Messi stoppato da Nesta contro il Ronaldo che lo irrideva, sono situazioni diverse.


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Preferisco un Nesta vecchio, così come un Maldini, perché questi sono giocatori nella top five, secondo me, di sempre per qualità, dunque uno di loro da vecchio è più bravo di quanto lo sia stato da giovane per l'esperienza, per la grande esperienza che solo loro sanno utilizzare come hanno saputo fare. Per questo secondo me non regge il Messi stoppato da Nesta contro il Ronaldo che lo irrideva, sono situazioni diverse.



Il calcio prima di esperienza e qualità è fatto di prontezza,riflessi,e quelli mi sa che dopo i 30 scendono


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Dicembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Il calcio prima di esperienza e qualità è fatto di prontezza,riflessi,e quelli mi sa che dopo i 30 scendono


Nesta anche a 35 anni era il migliore al mondo l'anno passato, senza dubbio.


----------



## honestsimula (17 Dicembre 2012)

si vabbe, vediamo se messi a 35 anni fa 90 gol ahahah


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nesta anche a 35 anni era il migliore al mondo l'anno passato, senza dubbio.



Si,ma io continuo a preferire un Nesta 27enne (la sua prima stagione al Milan)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Dicembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Si,ma io continuo a preferire un Nesta 27enne (la sua prima stagione al Milan)


Beh, poi restano sempre episodi quelli di Ronaldo e Messi contro Nesta, per me Messi è superiore al fenomeno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Dicembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> scusa Fabry ma 3 gol su rigore quanto valgono? Sempre 3. Umiliare è ben altra cosa... Messi ha fatto gol, assist, giocate, dribbling. Se questo è umiliare allora mi state dando ragione e Messi è il giocatore più forte di sempre perchè se quando si fa umiliare ne mette 3 e fa assist allora ciao.



si ma su quei 3 gol non ha sbagliato Nesta...qua stiamo parlando del confronto Messi vs Nesta e Messi soltanto una volta l'ha saltato




la prima entrata rimane nella Storia del Calcio


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Beh, poi restano sempre episodi quelli di Ronaldo e Messi contro Nesta, *per me Messi è superiore al fenomeno*.



Nel giorno del giudizio farò sapere a chi di dovere


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Dicembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Nel giorno del giudizio farò sapere a chi di dovere


Lo confermo con forza


----------

